# Worried about OCD interfering with hypnotherapy



## Ashford (Nov 23, 2008)

I realise that in the booklet it says to consult a physician if you have any doubts about using the programme, but I don't think this is exactly an option for me at the moment. My cancellation of appointments with my psychiatrist couldn't have come at a worse time.The problem is that one of my symptoms of OCD is intrusive, repeated thoughts which I fear may cause my hypnotherapy sessions to become a negative experience. Does anyone have any advice? Or is it absolutely necessary to consult a professional about this?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Ashford,Mike has worked successfully with serious OCD cases, but that was in person therapy over a period of time with proper follow-up and the therapy was adjusted to each patient's individual specific OCs. Everyone is different, and there is no way to know if your particular OC thoughts would interfere significanly or not. The best thing you can do is to consult your psychiatrist, but since you say that is not an option, I would go to the contact page on the healthyaudio website and give a brief account of your condition and your concerns, and ask what Mike advises. While it isnt absolutely "necessary" or "mandatory" that you consult with your MD first, it is in your best overall health interest to do so - barring that, in my personal opinion (but not as a professional) I do not believe that listening to the program would necessary be harmful to you, it is just that you may not receive the progress you seek - on the other hand - the program may work very well for you and be helpful to you not only for IBS but perhaps help to calm you as well. But the program is not geared for OCD, just for IBS. Your best bet is to ask on the contact page of the website - if I get a chance to find out anything specifically, I will let you know... take care.Hope that helps a bit -and all the best to you.


----------



## Ashford (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, Marilyn I sent them a message through the "contact us" page at the Healthy Audio website.


----------

